# best make of tubes



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i.m new to tubes ,appart from barnett type and was wondering which type folks prefer

there seems to be a choice from different manufacturers

rolyan/ dub dub

theratube

dankung

i know it probably depends on your shooting style and ammo choice but just wondered in general which are the most popular

thank you

stevie


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like dankung myself. They will all work though. Try dankung 2040, 1745. 1842. There the most popular I would think 

Happy shooting 

And welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I would say that Dankung is probably the most popular. They're going to tend to be the ones you hear about the most.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes Dankung is one vendor where you can get Chinese tubes which are very popular ones I like are 2040,1842 and I'm toying with the idea to try 1632 soon after Christmas holidays.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you for the replies

will try the dankung tubes first

i was given a looped bandset that was supposed to be 1745 a while ago but the draw was strong compared to a friends 1745

his was a lot nicer draw

i,m looking to fire 11mm lead 10mm steel

are all the above dankung sizes suitable

ta.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Yup all of them will work.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I love 'em all ! 

One huge recommendation in particular. Dankung 50/80. I am STILL on my original bandset...even though I now have a great coil of it waiting to be deployed. This set has had a LOT of use, usually as doubles or an extreme pseudotaper, and has performed brilliantly throughout. I've been expecting it to go for ages but it's hung on in there like a trooper. I've just tried it out as doubles on my starship which means it is fully maxxed out with every shot...AND IT'S STILL GOING STRONG ! I suppose actually saying this might mean that it's likely to break soon but, well, it deserves a hero's funeral 

But my other new love is Purple (Damson?) DubDub. This is gorgeous stuff that I'm just getting used to. So far I have had it on my starship and on a small slingbow. Wonderful performance on both.

Finally, good old Theratube Black. The 'Series 3 LandRover' of rubber. Not very fast but reliable and built to last a lifetime.

I note that you want to shoot 11m lead. 12mm is the smallest I've got but I just gave it a try with the doubled 50/80s and it moved jolly fast!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks ruthie

like the idea of durability

what is the draw weight like on the 50/80 and purple dub dub compared to the smaller diameter tubes , for example 1745?

thanks


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

theraband silver!!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

oldstevie said:


> thanks ruthie
> like the idea of durability
> what is the draw weight like on the 50/80 and purple dub dub compared to the smaller diameter tubes , for example 1745?
> thanks


Well, I love them but I think they are generally considered to be at the heavier end of things. The purple DubDub is maybe similar to TTBlack (but much livelier performance). I normally shoot 50/80 as doubles but as singles they shouldn't be too heavy.

Theratube silver can be great on a heavy slingbow but is a bit much for a SS unless you're into chucking cannon balls for ammo


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for all the info

looking forward to doing some testing when i get a chrony


----------

